# Wireless Spy Camera for Vivarium



## LeoGecks

Hi guys,

I was wondering if anyone has installed a camera into their vivarium enclosure? I'm in search of a low cost _wireless IP camera_ that will stream live video of my leopard gecko across the Internet and to my phone.
So far all I have found in relation to vivarium products is this but doesn't seem all that great, and has no IP support.

Some people won't see the point and it being extra hassle and costly, but I see everything as a long term investment, and when I'm out of the house it would be cool to see what my gecko is up to.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## GeckoD

That sounds like a good product...I might have to join the revolution! lol It would be nice to check on the guys while I'm out of the house! I think it's a good idea man! DO IT!


----------



## Meko

you can pick the same thing up off eBay for a lot less (that's the usual case of adding the word 'reptile' to the box and charging a lot more).

WIRELESS CCTV CAMERA SPYCAM NIGHT VISION WEATHERPROOF on eBay (end time 30-Dec-10 11:51:42 GMT)

you can get pinhole ones but they don't have infra red
NEW WIRELESS TINY CCTV SECURITY CAMERA HIDDEN SPYCAM UK on eBay (end time 30-Dec-10 11:51:42 GMT)

i did put one in a beardie viv i built but never got round to actually using it









You can hook them up to the PC and stream it from there. I think the cost of an IP camera would probably be over kill for what it'd be used for. They are available (just don't bother with the vivarium / reptile bit in the search) but cost more than the rest of the vivarium would.


----------



## Chicago

Sounds like a good idea, i might join you . One of my burms are due to lay eggs soon, so it'll be interesting to watch. I normally miss these things when at college!


----------



## dorian

Are you wanting a constant video stream or like a picture every 5 seconds?


----------



## Sucuri

Hey what a clever idea! If this could be made functional, it could be very usefull - thanks for the tip! Keep us updated with your solutions!


----------



## LeoGecks

dorian said:


> Are you wanting a constant video stream or like a picture every 5 seconds?


Yeah, preferably an IP cam that can capture a live stream to view on a computer or mobile phone. There are IP cams with night vision that are around £40-50 on eBay which is fine for me, only issue is they are all quite bulky in size. (Usual placement for these things are in corner of rooms). I'm trying to find one that is small enough for a 10-20 gallon viv.


----------



## Podarcis

Thinking of doing something similar myself with some very shy species. know that someone did it with some WC sungazers


----------



## haunted-havoc

you can also use a bog standard webcam if you aint fussed about IR. there are plently of freeware video capture software avaliable on the net


----------



## DrChino

I wanted exactly the same thing and after a bit of searching managed to find something. 










It's USB based so you'd need to have it hooked up to a computer but it has IR LEDs on it and doesn't give too bad an image. I just got mine delivered last week and used it to see what my crestie gets up to at night. 

I work for a CCTV company and see a lot of decent IR IP cams that give a great night time image, the problem is that all of these cameras are £200+. For £4.99 you really can't argue with this little cam!

8.0M Pixels 8 Infrared LED Webcam + Mic for MSN Yahoo

Oh seems the price has gone up to £5.79 now, still, total bargain! It took about 2 weeks to arrive but it was free delivery from Hong Kong so I can't complain!


----------



## GeckoTim

Does anybody know if there's a camera like this that has a movement activator so it doesn't have to be wired up to the Internet could just record to a harddrive or computer and you can watch it when you get back from work or wake up?

But if anybody knows of one you can stream on the Internet to an ip address that would be just as good?

Great idea.


----------



## DrChino

Not that I know of but you could just get some software that detects motion on the screen and records to the hard drive when its detected. I'm pretty sure I've seen this feature in some screen capture software somewhere. You could just then leave your webcam and PC running and if theres movement it will record.

Theres plenty of cameras that will stream to an IP address, just none that are cheap


----------



## jennyalberd82

Hello, there!! I install my spy camera with the help of manual, It was easy to install as manual gives direct sign of installing it without any hurdles. Yes, I do get problem of connection with my android phones but all got solved with cce.


----------



## ayrton

use a cheap camera run it to a pc and stream it from there


----------



## ayrton

you would also be better of getting a black and white camera as they are better in the dark and better overall picture i will be putting a super low lux professional camera in my rep room as they are realy good at night but i could not afford to have one in every viv at about 200 a pop lol


----------



## Meko

old thread, bumped by a one post newbie with a link to spy cams.........


----------



## SnakeBreeder

Not quite the same thing but I have two wifi cameras, with inferred fitted in my reptile keeping areas in my home.
If I'm away from home I can set them up so they can text me if there is anything moving in the rooms.
I can also access the cameras via an app on my phone and check from anywhere in the world.
They can be setup to look in to particular cages if I wanted too but I use them more for security.


----------



## kezzbag

Thats a really good idea lol do they do any with night vision so you can see what tjey upto at night? Xx


----------



## SnakeBreeder

Yes at the right angle you can see inside the cages. It's not very clear on night vision but if the cage lights are on you can see fine.


----------



## johnre14

I use a d-link wireless ip cam in my viv.... works fantastically!! You can get one with night vision too, it's about £50-60..... bargain!! I can keep an eye through an app on my phone!


----------



## mattbeighton

I can't see anyone else having posted this, but you can remove the IR filter from any normal web cam and it will register IR, I've done several cheap cams and it works fine


----------



## akingeneye

*about spy cameras*

people who want to start spying on other i found a site where you can buy many spy cameras at low price go to Where to buy Spy Cameras? Ankaka wholesale shop is where to buy best Spy Cameras and cheap Spy Cameras at wholesale prices. and get any type of spying cam you want thank you


----------



## Muz333

Another bot post necro by the looks of it. Regardless I'd love to have a night time camera that could catch my crestie while I sleep.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

I've got a 'gecko cam' does night and day, it's a Foscam, not cheap but excellent fun and it's amazing what they get up to when you aren't watching (or rather ....they think you aren't lol)


----------



## Muz333

heatherjhenshaw said:


> I've got a 'gecko cam' does night and day, it's a Foscam, not cheap but excellent fun and it's amazing what they get up to when you aren't watching (or rather ....they think you aren't lol)


They don't look overly expensive. How easy are they to set up and can you have it set to record overnight as opposed to just streaming the live feed?


----------

